# Dinosaur gas caused pre-historic global warming



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was reading this the other day and thought it was pretty darn funny. Not saying there isnt validity to the claim, but I wonder how they came to this conclusion?



Nat Geo said:


> Dinosaurs may have helped warm ancient Earth via their own natural gaseous emissions, a new study says.


http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...lobal-warming-environment-science-flatulence/


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

I saw this too and thought about the "Loud Booms" thread where they were shaking .45's house! Just sayin'... :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Just another example of global warming.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

**** dinos! They messed the planet all up, how selfish of them! They must have been greedy capitalists..............


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

So, their own farts killed them? I've been saying that about a a few people I know for years. We ought to tap into them for an alternative fuel source. -)O(-


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Now there is a scientific basis to the reason for the change in school lunch guidelines. The more whole grains and fiber that we feed our kids, the more flatulence they produce. More flatulence, more green house gasses, more global warming, more fear mongering to feed the liberal agenda. It is one big conspiracy.


----------

